# Look 566 - ride opinions



## CHRIS217 (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi all, i am trying to choose a new frameset , was actually looking at Bianchi and Spesh however previously had a 555 and more recently 585 and they were great.

wish i had not sold the 555 really , 585 was great but racy geo did not suit me, i am after a bike for long distance miles.

anyway what do people think about the 566 ? apparently it is meant to be a replacement for the 555 however some reviews refer to it being comfortable but heavy and not very responsive. its all subjective but would be interested to hear comments 

cheers


----------



## George M (Sep 25, 2008)

It depends on how tall you are. The 566 was a great bike, but I sold mine because it was to small. I'm 
6'2" and I played around with trying to make the bike fit for almost 3 years. I finally went for a fit and ended up buying a Specialized Roubaix Comp. I had a 2007 Roubaix and it was a slug and this bike is much better. The 566 was a 57 cm and the Specialized is a 61. I think if they had a 63 I would have liked that better. But they didn't have any. The Specialized gives a much better ride than the Look, but the Look wasn't that bad either.

When I got the Look 566 it felt a lot better than the 2007 Roubaix, but I think the new Roubaix felt better than the Look. They made if stiffer, but also made the ride better. If I had more money to blow I would have went a little higher with a SL3, which has a fact 10, mine is a fact 8. My older Roubaix was a Fact 6 and was terrible. That's my take on it and I wonder why the European bikes aren't made bigger for people on the side of the pond. If the 566 was my size I would have kept it, but I'm really happy riding something my size.

Good luck and have fun riding your new bike.


----------



## CHRIS217 (Jan 10, 2010)

thanks George, interesting as i too am 6'2" and used to have a Roubaix in 2008 and it was comfy but a bit un-responsive , that was a size 58. 

i am actually looking at a 2012 SL3 expert in a 58 and think the ride will be pretty good and it a good price at $1300 for the frameset , so trying to make the decision and ignore tempatation from the Synapse Carbon and Giany Defy....heres hoping


----------



## George M (Sep 25, 2008)

Just for the heck of it, try a 61. you'll get more stretched out and have a nice aero position and not trying to crank my neck. I have my bars about an 1" below my saddle and I still have about 30 to 35 degrees back angle. I'm actually more comfortable in the drops.


----------



## George M (Sep 25, 2008)

CHRIS217 said:


> thanks George, interesting as i too am 6'2" and used to have a Roubaix in 2008 and it was comfy but a bit un-responsive , that was a size 58.
> 
> i am actually looking at a 2012 SL3 expert in a 58 and think the ride will be pretty good and it a good price at $1300 for the frameset , so trying to make the decision and ignore tempatation from the Synapse Carbon and Giany Defy....heres hoping


A friend of mine has the SL3 and loves it.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

First off George M, 
I can't believe you sold your Look. What a tragedy!!! You were such a nice guy too. I'm dismayed!!


Chris, 
I thought you already decided on the Spesh, in your other thread? 

I can't help you in regards to the Spesh, but I have owned a 555 and currently own a 585 and 566. 

First, about me. I have long legs and a short upper body/reach. 5'9" with a 33" inseam.

555
Great bike. Was very comfortable and smooth and I loved it to death. Had a paint issue and I upgraded to the 585 with a warranty swap. (this was when Look actually cared about getting you what you want).
The 555 never quite fit me like I wanted so when I got the 585, I got the Optimum, which is extremely close to the 566 geo. The 585 fits me perfect. (Too bad they didn't make a 595 in Optimum geo.)

585 Optimum. 
Amazing. I loved my 555, but now that I know what I was missing, I'm glad I was able to get the 585. It's stiffer, feels quicker and more snappy. Not quit as smooth as the 555, but the BB is stiffer and transfers power way better. 

All this is moot however since they make neither anymore. Such a shame at least as far as the 585. 

566. 
My first ride on one was my buddies, who after riding my 555, sold his Pinarello F3:13 and got the 566. 
It's like a mix between the 555 and the 585. 
Stiffer than the 555 which is better, and smoother than the 585, but not quite as snappy or quick feeling. 
It's a damn good bike, but I think it's more of a cruiser that can handle it when you need to get out of the saddle. I bought it so my wife could ride with me and for Centuries since it's so darn comfortable. When I ride it, I can tell I'm not on the 585, but I have no problems going out with the club or hitting the hills with it. 

Oh and yes, I had the same wheels and tires and saddle on each of these bikes, since I swapped everything over from the 555 to the 585. 

George has had both bikes you're looking at, so his info is probably of more value here, but since you and I have owned the same bikes, I thought I would chime in on the 566. 
Did you have the Origin or Optimum version of the 585? 

You also might want to take a look at the new 675, which should be coming out soon. Sounds like it might be just what you need as far as geo and what your looking for in the ride. 

Review here:
First Ride: Look 675 - Fast, comfortable

Again good luck with what you decide. I have heard very good things about the Roubaix, and I if I didn't have a disdain for the common supermarket bikes, it would certainly be on my list as well.


----------



## George M (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Max, I really didn't want to sell it, but it just didn't fit. I don't know why Look can't make bigger bikes for us taller people. I bought a setback seat post, the FSA 32 mm. I got it on sale for 175.00. I dropped the bar 6 cm and it still didn't feel right. I know what a comfort bike is now and I love it.

By the way, I'm still a nice guy. Probably nicer, now that I'm comfortable.LOL


----------



## look566 (Aug 19, 2011)

CHRIS217 said:


> Hi all, i am trying to choose a new frameset , was actually looking at Bianchi and Spesh however previously had a 555 and more recently 585 and they were great.
> 
> wish i had not sold the 555 really , 585 was great but racy geo did not suit me, i am after a bike for long distance miles.
> 
> ...


I got my 566 in April 2011 and still love it. I tend to do a lot of longer rides (three double centuries this year) and lots of climbing (Death Ride, Mt Tam double w/ 15k ft). The bike is great at both for me. I've also done a bit of race club training rides on it (I'm not a racer by any stretch) and the bike didn't seem out of place at all. 

I test rode the Spec Roubaix, Bianchi Infinito, and Trek Madone. The Roubaix handled like a truck, the Madone just did nothing for me. I liked the Bianchi about as much as the Look, but I could get the Look for >$1k cheaper, so the choice was clear.

I'm not as tall as you, but obviously you need to make sure any bike you buy fits. Also make sure you evaluate it in the context of the riding you like to do. 

Bottom line is I love my 566!


----------



## CHRIS217 (Jan 10, 2010)

Max, many thanks for the feedback again , this is really useful and helping me 

_*George has had both bikes you're looking at, so his info is probably of more value here, but since you and I have owned the same bikes, I thought I would chime in on the 566. 
Did you have the Origin or Optimum version of the 585? 
*_

I had the 585 Origin which was a 57cm , i am 6'2" with long torso and think the 57 was a little small although before i sold it i tried a a 130mm stem which helped however actually got on better with the 555 more relaxed geo.

very interesting re 566 and it has got me thinking....mmmm need a test ride 

thanks guys , great stuff


----------



## CHRIS217 (Jan 10, 2010)

George, we are similar heights and looking at it the 566 in an XL is likely to be too small for me too.

just out of interest what length stem were you running ? 

i have to say i had a Roubaix in 2008 the first SL frame and it fitted me well and had a 582 top tube so the Look with a 574 top tube is likely to be too small. 

mmmm ..think need to move over to the spesh forums 

cheers again


----------



## George M (Sep 25, 2008)

CHRIS217 said:


> George, we are similar heights and looking at it the 566 in an XL is likely to be too small for me too.
> 
> just out of interest what length stem were you running ?
> 
> ...


I had a 120 stem on the bike. I talked to a master fitter, trying to get the bike to work. That's why I bought the FSA 32 mm setback seat post. You want to shift yourself to the back if you can, to take pressure off of your hands. If you go with a 130 stem you'll be moving forward and adding pressure to your hands.


----------



## CHRIS217 (Jan 10, 2010)

George , just got myself a new 2012 SL3....decision made ....Phew


----------



## George M (Sep 25, 2008)

CHRIS217 said:


> George , just got myself a new 2012 SL3....decision made ....Phew


Way to go Chris, I know your going to love that baby. Now you better get over to the Specialized forum, with pictures.:thumbsup:


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

Congrats Chris, you got a great bike.
Now, don't come around here no more. 








Thanks alot George for turning him to the dark side.


----------

